# Upgrading your ceiling mounted projector?



## BuSdRiVeR (Nov 14, 2010)

This might be a stupid question, but I'm a newb so I bear with me...

I'm starting in the very initial phases of a dedicated theater room and I want to start with a 3D projector as my 55" Sammy is just too small to really enjoy 3D. It got me hooked but now I want something "real".

Since these projectors are typically/currently DLP and have no lens shift, I'll have to mount it in a specific place on the ceiling. Using the Acer (non BD version) as an example, to get my 120" screen I'll have to mount it 14' from the screen. So let's say I build out this room and run smurf tube or something to that location on the ceiling for the inevitable HDMI cable upgrade. All is well and I'm on my way to enjoying my new theater, somewhat future-proofed.

Now here's where I'm confused. Let's say after a few months with my projector, I'm not happy about the 2D situation and want to add a nice 1080P projector. Obviously, if I'm keeping my 3D projector I'll want to make sure the new one has a different throw length or lens shift so it's not requiring placement in the same spot on the ceiling as my 3D projector.

So I find this wonderful new projector and it sits a few feet from my current projector in any direction. If I knew now where it would sit, I could run tubing to accomodate wiring that location in the future but since I don't know, how do I plan for it? I can't imagine cutting my double drywall ceiling to pull it off so I'm curious how others deal with this? My first thought was since the ceiling will be black, I could just run that "cord hiding track" from the current location to the new one on the face of the ceiling and paint it black but that seems kind of tacky for the $$$ spent on the room.

Hopefully that makes sense and again I apologize if the question is stupid. :sweat:


----------



## BuSdRiVeR (Nov 14, 2010)

Ha! 57 views and nobody knows...

Well, I think I have a solution. I'm going to get a short throw projector (the upcoming Optoma GT750 looks nice) and mount it up front on the ceiling and then I'll have a rear mount pre-wired for the day that I decide on a higher-end projector capable of filling the screen from any reasonable distance.

Problem solved... right?


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

BuSdRiVeR said:


> Since these projectors are typically/currently DLP and have no lens shift, I'll have to mount it in a specific place on the ceiling.


I'm not sure where you're looking but a quick search on Projector Central found 47 HD projectors that are 3D capable with both horizontal and vertical lens shift beginning at about $3500.

At any rate, you already hit on the solution I would have suggested: Choose a different projector that's capable of doing both well.

You didn't mention your timeline, but if you're not in a hurry the low-cost 3D market is still developing and over the next year or two I expect we're going to see a lot more models capable of doing 3D in HD. Wait it out for a bit and see what develops.

Personally, I haven't found 3D to be that compelling, especially when factoring in expensive shutter glasses for the whole family. There are only a few titles (Tron, Avatar) that have received my money, certainly not enough to make it worth any additional cost to get 3D capability. When they can do passive 3D (e.g. RealD 3D) for < $5000 I'll bite, but until then... pass.


----------

